# Tanker COVE TRADER



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

I posted this photo in the gallery hoping to get more info or possibly photos of this old tanker. any info or links to photos would be great.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/325564/title/cove-trader/cat/all

regards,
CDag


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Tanker Cove Trader*

Morning;Cove Trader,blt 1959 by Bethlehem SB,Quincy #1668 for Transeastern Shpg Corp,U.S.A. as Transeastern
28310g 19139n 224.4m x31.7m x12.1m
2 ST dr geared to single shaft 15000bhp by the shipbuilder
1977-Sold to Cove Trading Inc,U.S.A. Re Cove Trader
1995-sold to unspecified owners,St Vincent flag. Re Dove
26.05.1995-Arrived Alang and broken up by L.Jain&Sons.

hope this helps Ted


----------

